# New to milling.



## Eric Vogus (Nov 22, 2018)

After spending the summer starting a build on heavily tree 5 acre lot and seeing all of the spruce trees have been beetle killed I decided I did not want to use them all for firewood I decided I want to try milling . I looked at the cheap Alaska chainsaw mills I decided to build my own. It is made out of free atv shipping crate steel and an old atv lift I had laying around that is hydraulic. It’s 14ft long and easily breaks down into two 7’ x 12” pieces and two 7’ x 34” pieces and three sets of legs. Fits flat in a long bed truck. Like to hear any feedback good or bad. This is an old cotton wood tree that was laying in the ditch that the electric company cut down a year. All of my logs are about 100 miles from my house and I didn’t have anything to cut. Still testing and tuning but getting close to finish and paint. Will also be adding a remote throttle and an adjustable handle so you can walk upright.


----------



## BobL (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks good to me.

If your mount is sturdy enough you should be able to cut with the top of the bar. 
The B&C as it has has more oil on that side as the chain has not yet gone around the bar nose , plus it should fling most of the sawdust away from the operator so you don't have to walk in an ever increasing pile of sawdust. Of course the log needs to be held on the opposite side.

Your logs are not what would call hard but setting the mill up so it has a bit of slope saves on a lot of pushing, This could be as easy as some blocks under the legs air if you wanted to get fancy some leg extensions . If your chain is set up just right the saw should self feed and roll down a slope by itself . Even 5º or a 1 ft in twelve slope will make a difference.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you for the information. That makes a lot of sense. I built this not knowing a thing about milling. I looked at commercial mills, homemade mills and just kinda winged it from there. Just tried to use free stuff or stuff I had laying around. So far it cuts very smoothly I do have a ripping chain on it and it take very little effort to make a cut. 


BobL said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> If your mount is sturdy enough you should be able to cut with the top of the bar.
> The B&C as it has has more oil on that side as the chain has not yet gone around the bar nose , plus it should fling most of the sawdust away from the operator so you don't have to walk in an ever increasing pile of sawdust. Of course the log needs to be held on the opposite side.
> ...


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 5, 2018)

After some testing and tuning I was able to cut a piece 0.107 thick 6” wide and ten feet long. Last night I made actual lumber. Along with a few fun boards.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 10, 2018)

Well the mill is disassembled for cleanup and paint. This is how it stacks when disassembled. 34” wide and 7’ long.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 11, 2018)

Well almost half way through paint. Now I need a brand new orange saw. Hmmmmm. Maybe Santa Claus will bring me one.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 12, 2018)

Eric Vogus said:


> Well almost half way through paint. Now I need a brand new orange saw. Hmmmmm. Maybe Santa Clause will bring me one. I’ve been sorta good this year. Lol. Got almost done and ran out of paint. Sharpened all my ripping chains between coats. I can’t wait to get back to milling.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 13, 2018)

decision decisions. Hmmm have not used the husky for milling although it has been mounted on my cart.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 14, 2018)

Finally going back together.


----------



## nighthunter (Dec 14, 2018)

You'll have to post a video now cutting some slabs


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 14, 2018)

nighthunter said:


> You'll have to post a video now cutting some slabs


Will do for sure.


----------



## cre73 (Dec 19, 2018)

Very Nice, excellent fabrication. Can't believe you are milling in your garage, but I guess being in Alaska the mess is better than the cold.


----------



## WolfMann (Dec 20, 2018)

Good looking setup, you may have already but I would recommend looking into the Malloff grind for your chains.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 20, 2018)

cre73 said:


> Very Nice, excellent fabrication. Can't believe you are milling in your garage, but I guess being in Alaska the mess is better than the cold.


Only for testing and engineering. It’s almost ready to go outside. It’s painted. Waiting for my caution tape gets here. Black and yellow “caution watch your step. Got the second pic today.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 21, 2018)

BobL said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> If your mount is sturdy enough you should be able to cut with the top of the bar.
> The B&C as it has has more oil on that side as the chain has not yet gone around the bar nose , plus it should fling most of the sawdust away from the operator so you don't have to walk in an ever increasing pile of sawdust. Of course the log needs to be held on the opposite side.
> ...



Dry spruce cuts pretty darn hard, even on a LT40 Woodmizer.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 21, 2018)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Dry spruce cuts pretty darn hard, even on a LT40 Woodmizer.


I'm cutting at 1.2 inchs a second seems to cut fairly well. The whole beetle kill thing may have a lot to do with it. Not sure. I have some non beetle killed. I tried to go to where my logs are and could not drive in last weekend. I will have to snowmachine in and doze my way out if the dozer will start. It’s 100 miles away from where I live. I only have to snowmachine 3 miles in so I may freight sled a few 24ft 10 to 16” birch and spuce that are already downed and limbed to mill at my house. I’m having withdrawals.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 22, 2018)

WolfMann said:


> Good looking setup, you may have already but I would recommend looking into the Malloff grind for your chains.


Guess I will have to buy the book. Not having much luck finding much info.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 22, 2018)

Video. Six foot long wet cotton wood.
23 seconds 6ft long 2” thick. 
Well if my math is right I think that puts it at 3.13 inches a second.


----------



## WolfMann (Dec 22, 2018)

Malloff grind is a full comp, round ground, chisel chain, filed straight across at 0°, drop the depth gauges a healthy amount (.040-.045), and set the hook a little deeper (45-50°)and you should be good to go.


----------



## WolfMann (Dec 22, 2018)

The 0° keeps it from wearing longer then other ripping chain, and it does cut noticeably faster, you may want to play with the depth gauge setting depending on your saw, Will Malloff was using an 090 after all. Id suggest starting a little lower and slowly bumping it up to a sweet spot. Saw should move through the cut without much push on your end.


----------



## WolfMann (Dec 22, 2018)

The book chainsaw lumbermaking can be found in pdf format for download with a little searching, a hard copy is nice to have too.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 23, 2018)

WolfMann said:


> Malloff grind is a full comp, round ground, chisel chain, filed straight across at 0°, drop the depth gauges a healthy amount (.040-.045), and set the hook a little deeper (45-50°)and you should be good to go.


I had an old full chisel chain that saw some damage. So I cut two scribe teeth, two clearing and so on. I cut the scribe teeth at 20* and the clearing teeth at 8. Rakers at .035. Seemed to work almost effort free.


----------



## WolfMann (Dec 23, 2018)

Sounds like the Granberg chain, I've used a couple, they work well but I find I can get more cuts out of a Malloff grind than a Granberg between sharpening, and the time saved can really add up. Fun bit of history, the Granberg chain was Malloff's first design at a ripping chain, he thought it worked well but went on to design his later grind, which he called the ultimate ripping chain.


----------



## WolfMann (Dec 23, 2018)

If your already making your own ripping chain it might be fun for you to work on/play around with.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 23, 2018)

WolfMann said:


> If your already making your own ripping chain it might be fun for you to work on/play around with.


I do have a couple woodland ripping chains as well. I will keep grinding for sure. Might hit on that perfect for what I’m cutting grind.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Dec 23, 2018)

The husky finally got some mill time. I sure like my husky.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Jan 3, 2019)

Some final details added. I don’t really like the look but it serves a purpose. Not only a constant reminder to the operator but a warning to anyone approaching.


----------



## nighthunter (Jan 3, 2019)

That's a nice job @Eric Vogus


----------



## Eric Vogus (Jan 4, 2019)

nighthunter said:


> That's a nice job @Eric Vogus


Thank you.


----------



## 86 350x (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi did a little milling for first time today, I was happy with the way the mill worked, this is ash


----------



## Eric Vogus (Jan 7, 2019)

86 350x said:


> View attachment 695082
> Hi did a little milling for first time today, I was happy with the way the mill worked, this is ash


Ah a new addict. Lol. I’m new to this as well it’s a lot of fun. Addictive But very satisfying making your own stuff with boards you made.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 12, 2019)

Eric Vogus said:


> Ah a new addict. Lol. I’m new to this as well it’s a lot of fun. Addictive But very satisfying making your own stuff with boards you made.


I just bought a CSM and will start my milling addiction too.
I'll be starting out with a Stihl 044 and a 28" bar.
What should i use for chain for milling?
I have some Red Oak logs I want to mill.
I'd like to try to make a few 2"-3" slabs with the oak for a tool room work island and then some stair tread caps for my basement stairs.
Maybe also some 1 " boards that I could use to make some fishing reel cabinets too.
Later I will down a few large Eastern White Pines for boards and maybe some timber frame pieces.
That's the plan but we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Czech_Made (Jan 17, 2019)

Eric Vogus said:


> View attachment 694372
> View attachment 694370
> View attachment 694371
> View attachment 694370
> ...




Great job!


----------



## Eric Vogus (Jan 22, 2019)

Marine5068 said:


> I just bought a CSM and will start my milling addiction too.
> I'll be starting out with a Stihl 044 and a 28" bar.
> What should i use for chain for milling?
> I have some Red Oak logs I want to mill.
> ...


I started with a 10 degree ripping chain I be leave was a woodland it worked okay....I have since started grinding my own...I gained about 1.5'' a second from the standard ripping chain but have not done enough milling since to get reliable #s and I'm still playing with grinds but i cant get to my logs till spring now..


----------



## Eric Vogus (Jan 25, 2019)

Well I have not been able to get to my logs so I broke the mill down for now. Instead of shredding logs I have been helping my sons shred some ice.


----------



## 86 350x (Feb 11, 2019)

Picked up my new milling saw today


----------



## Eric Vogus (Feb 12, 2019)

Dang you’re not messing around. Very nice


----------



## Husky Man (Feb 12, 2019)

86 350x said:


> Picked up my new milling saw today



The Wife must not have been home.

I Wouldn't let her see that pic


Doug


----------



## Eric Vogus (Feb 22, 2019)

Well making my Mom a birthday gift. It was my first attempt at a river table revisited I ran out of epoxy when I originally tried it so I got it back out and finished it. Still some edge cleanup to do but all in all I’m pretty happy with it. . Lol. Since it’s only 8”x8” it’s not hardly a table. I am going to put hooks on it so she can hang it on a wall and use it to hang her keys and her poodles leash on it.


----------



## Eric Vogus (Mar 14, 2019)

Well took a trip to my lumber yard for some r&r. Made a snow couch with some birch accents. Very rotten but cool paterns


----------

